# Non resident buying a house in Canada and Immigration Status



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi to everyone...

Hope you all are great... I am thinking of buying a house in Canada along with moving my parents and younger brothers and sister there... I want to make sure that what kind of immigration status my parents and siblings will get because my siblings are still young and persuading their education in Saudi Arabia. I myself resides in UK and i think Canada is the best country when it comes to education and quality of life.. Can anyone please provide me a better information because i researched over internet and not satisfied with the information i got over internet. I also want to know which city is the best to live in other then Toronto and Vancouver.. I will be very grateful to all of you.. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can buy a house while not being a resident in Canada, but I think you will need to pay cash for that.

But if you don't have a legal status in Canada, you can not stay and live in that house. And you can not bring over your brothers, sisters and parents. Unless they have a legal status in Canada.

So: is one of you a Canadian citizen?Does one of you already have a legal status in Canada? Or how do you think you will be granted a visa?

How you can gain legal status? You can find more information here:
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada (left column "Come to Canada".)


----------



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm British.....




EVHB said:


> You can buy a house while not being a resident in Canada, but I think you will need to pay cash for that.
> 
> But if you don't have
> 
> ...


----------



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Is it any possibility to gain status for my younger siblings by schooling in Canada.. n if yes then what's the procedure and fees... I will be very thankful if the correct information is provided because it's very hard to get information about this subject over internet...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

shazi123 said:


> I'm British.....


And that means...?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

shazi123 said:


> Is it any possibility to gain status for my younger siblings by schooling in Canada.. n if yes then what's the procedure and fees... I will be very thankful if the correct information is provided because it's very hard to get information about this subject over internet...


As a student, you can get a temporary study permit.
Studying in Canada for procedures.
For fees: depends on their age (high school? University?). Best is to contact the local school board for more information, or for a college or university student you better contact the international office of the respective institution.
At my son's university, the international student pays about $17,000/year tuition (for a resident, it's $8,800). But if you count in books and meals and a room in residence, and all the fees, it adds up to $25,000 - $30,000/year). College is less expensive.


----------



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

I want to send my siblings now n want them to spend a good time in canada... Is there anyway for them to get a Canadian resident permit after being their for ling time for example in yuk if a student lives 10 year then he/she gets permanent residency.. thanks for the quick reply







EVHB said:


> As a student, you can get a temporary study permit.
> Studying in Canada for procedures.
> For fees: depends on their age (high school? University?). Best is to contact the local school board for more information, or for a college or university student you better contact the international office of the respective institution.
> At my son's university, the international student pays about $17,000/year tuition (for a resident, it's $8,800). But if you count in books and meals and a room in residence, and all the fees, it adds up to $25,000 - $30,000/year). College is less expensive.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

shazi123 said:


> I want to send my siblings now n want them to spend a good time in canada... Is there anyway for them to get a Canadian resident permit after being their for ling time for example in yuk if a student lives 10 year then he/she gets permanent residency.. thanks for the quick reply


You are wrong.

Being a home owner, in Canada, does NOT give you ANY Immigration status in Canada. Period.

Being a International Student in Canada, does NOT give a person ANY Immigration status in Canada Period. Once the course of study is completed, the student MUST leave Canada, within 30 days. Period. 

So, to sum up. Buying a house in Canada will NOT let you live here. Being a student in Canada, on a student visa, will NOT let a person stay here after the course is over. 

In order to live and work in Canada, YOU must apply, become qualified as a potential Immigrant, and be granted a Permanent Resident status card, by the Government of Canada, BEFORE you can come here. And so must your spouse and children under the age of 19. 

I hope that this is now clear to you,...........

JimB 
Toronto.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

canadian citizen said:


> So, to sum up. Buying a house in Canada will NOT let you live here. Being a student in Canada, on a student visa, will NOT let a person stay here after the course is over.


This is not entirely accurate. As of last year Citizenship and Immigration Canada announced that Canada will allow 1000 international PhD students per year as Permanent Residents through the Federal Skilled Worker Program. To be eligible, they must have completed at least two years of study toward the attainment of a PhD and remain in good academic standing at a provincially recognized post-secondary educational institution in Canada.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> This is not entirely accurate. As of last year Citizenship and Immigration Canada announced that Canada will allow 1000 international PhD students per year as Permanent Residents through the Federal Skilled Worker Program. To be eligible, they must have completed at least two years of study toward the attainment of a PhD and remain in good academic standing at a provincially recognized post-secondary educational institution in Canada.



If you go back and read the original post, the poster has young children, of elementary school age. I don't think that any of them has a PhD, yet. 

I stand by what I wrote.

I was trying to clear up the mis-conceptions that the original poster seemed to have, about how to get official Immigration status in Canada. He thought that buying a house, would get him status here.

We both know that is not true. 


Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

shazi123 said:


> I'm British.....


You still have to go through the application process. Also, you cannot apply for younger siblings to come with you.


----------

